# JSF fehlerhafte navigation



## 0plan (3. Mai 2012)

Ich arbeite mich gerade in JSF ein und habe zuvor nichts mit Webentwicklung in Java zutun gehabt.

Ich möchte durch einen commandButton eine neue Seite aufrufen, dies gelingt mir jedoch nicht. (Die Seite refresht sich nur) .In Navigation-Tab der faces-config ist die Verbindung der beiden Seitenelemente mit einer Anmerkung:
"the outcome "register" is not defined in the previous page" versehen.

Ich einmal ein Auszug aus meiner register.xhtml


```
<f:view>
	<h:form id="registerform">
		
			<h:outputText>Name:</h:outputText>
			<h:inputText id="name" value="#{customer.name }"></h:inputText>
			<h:outputText>Vorname</h:outputText>
			<h:inputText id="vorname" value="#{customer.vorname }"></h:inputText>
			<h:commandButton action="register" value="abschliessen"></h:commandButton>
		
	</h:form>
	</f:view>
```


Hier der Source der config Datei


```
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>

<faces-config xmlns="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee"
	xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance"
	xsi:schemaLocation="http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee http://java.sun.com/xml/ns/javaee/web-facesconfig_2_0.xsd"
	version="2.0">

	<navigation-rule>
		<from-view-id>register.xhtml</from-view-id>
		<navigation-case>
			<from-outcome>register</from-outcome>
			<to-view-id>/welcome.xhtml</to-view-id>
		</navigation-case>
	</navigation-rule>

</faces-config>
```


----------



## c_sidi90 (3. Mai 2012)

Nachdem ersten Überfliegen sehe ich schon das du in deiner From-View-Id  kein "/" vor den Seitennamen gestellt hast, wenn die beiden Seiten im Rootverzeichnis liegen, wird dort der fehler liegen. Probier es mal mit /register.xhtml


----------



## 0plan (3. Mai 2012)

Jetzt ist die Warnung im Navigation-Tab zwar weg, es passiert jedoch immernoch nichts, nach einem Button klick lädt er nur die alte Seite.


----------



## c_sidi90 (3. Mai 2012)

Zeig uns mal bitte deine web.xml Datei, vermutlich hast do dort vergessen die Context-Parameter für deine Faces Config zu setzen.


----------

